
Health grading [A,B or C] of NYC restaurants’ hygiene to be displayed - MichaelApproved
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/28/nyregion/28inspect.html
======
MichaelApproved
It's about time NYC got this system. They have this in LA and I love it. Why
would you ever eat at a restaurant rated a B when an A is right next door?

I think it's great that some restaurants are trying to fight this. Another way
to filter out places I won't eat at.

